# Another healthy megaesophagus dog! (he was a Rescue dog too!)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hard to believe many vets and breeders are still killing healthy pups with mega on the chance they may get sick....

My Glory has the same condition.

BTW, if anyone wants to help this video win $5000 for a shelter, it's on a contest at Petplan | Wag the Vote Video Contest I just sorted (down below the 8 videos showing) and sorted by 'running mates' then found 'Louie...the best running mate! '


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Done! Great story!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just got a message that this is the easier link to vote...

http://www.wagthevote.com/gallery.aspx?o2mguid=7710a0a1-ed3c-48f0-bf85-737efc1bcb4d&ID=55

Be nice to see a GSD win!


----------

